

Introducing Heroku Enterprise: New Features for Teams - Spiritus
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/2/19/introducing-heroku-enterprise-new-features-for-teams

======
jrochkind1
So these team features are only available with a "Heroku Enterprise" account,
yes?

It looks like Heroku Enterprise has a 'contact us for pricing' price?

Heroku was an influential part of a wave popularizing clearly advertised,
transparent, standardized pricing. It's disappointing to see the market going
back to the bad old days of "contact us for pricing", where pricing is
negotiated separately for every customer and you have to invest time
negotiating (or at least dealing with salespeople) to even find out the price,
and your price may depend on your negotiating ability.

~~~
beering
They told us it would be about $1k/month minimum to get access to enterprisey
features and support, like being able to have a group own an app instead of an
individual.

~~~
asolove
As in, if I already consume $1k/month of services, I get enterprise features,
or it's another $1k on top of what I use?

~~~
dmdeller
I was also quoted the $1000/month price, and followed up with this same
question. I was told it was separate from (in addition to) all other service
pricing.

------
gkop
Can anyone from Heroku comment on Heroku's plans to someday be able to sign
BAAs with customers subject to HIPAA compliance, as AWS does? That's the #1
reason my clients are leaving Heroku for AWS.

------
mathgeek
I'm really torn on things like this. Heroku is the type of service that got
really good at one thing, and is now branching out into related services. Thus
far most of those related services have been great, but I'm still a proponent
of companies that "do one thing, and do it well."

------
doublerebel
Pretty sure this has existed for a while. Encountered it at least as early as
last October when re-evaluating PaaS providers. Not having a team feature bit
us today when I was unavailable and a co-worker needed admin access. (We still
have some legacy services on Heroku.)

Fast support is fine, but I notice no mention of an SLA. I can go to several
other PaaS that have a better SLA reputation without such a high bar for
entry.

Also now that PCI-DSS 3.0 excludes Heroku from CC processing, this adjustment
may be a bit too late. Great service for experimentation, but Enterprise seems
to not fit with the Heroku brand.

~~~
fomb
> Enterprise seems to not fit with the Heroku brand.

Heroku aka Salesforce?

